# Barley Hay? Anyone ever feed that?



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

Just bought a bale of barley hay that I thought I'd try mixing a little in along with their grass hay (which is usually timothy or orchard grass). Anyone have any experiences feeding barley hay to goats?


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

I feed a barley oat and pee hay mix all the time. the sheep and goats will eat it before dairy quality alfalfa hay.
this year i will feed about 100 ton of barley mix hay.
BUT!!!
you got to test the hay first for nitrite. too much nitrite will tip your goats over in a hurry.
the nitrite level change fast. timing of your cutting the hay is critical. if the barley has turned too yellow it will be dangerous. I tend to cut my hay too early in fear of the nitrate.
once i spread out three 4x4x8 bails of straw as bedding, and the sheep ate it and i had 4 ewes die that night.
I do not feed any barley hay during the last trimester of the ewes pregnancy. 

If you want to buy barley hay make sure that it has been tested for nitrate.


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks!


----------

